

Intel's earnings show PC industry's new approach - shahedkhan30
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fiw-intel-20110720,0,4779273.story?track=rss&dlvrit=52116

======
pedalpete
Was there every a time where we considered the laptop market separate from the
desktop market when reporting numbers?

Much of this talk about tablet vs pc I suspect follows the same trend as
desktop vs laptop. As devices mature and we see new form factors, that is
going to change the industry slightly, but the core component and
manufacturers shouldn't see a huge change, as long as they are in the first
wave of the new innovation.

is that right?

